# Alright...thats it, i'm bored......



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

....no not of dubai, ive only been here 2 weeks but i'm bored of my hotel room so i'm venturing out for drinks, am staying in garhoud so was gonna hit the irish village or is there any other recommendations?

finally, whats the crack with that place, dress code? Entrance fee?

Had a bit of a google but the website tells nothing and most posts are over a year old...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Irish village is good time ... just dress alright, as in not too casual and you'll be fine, having said you being British won't have any issues even if what you wear isn't exactly up to scratch.

Unless they have some event going on there, there usually isn't an entry fee .... give it a shot, always been a great time when I've been there ...


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Irish village is good time ... just dress alright, as in not too casual and you'll be fine, having said you being British won't have any issues even if what you wear isn't exactly up to scratch.
> 
> Unless they have some event going on there, there usually isn't an entry fee .... give it a shot, always been a great time when I've been there ...


cheers, was thinking shorts and trainers.....

think there is hopfest or something like that......


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

theres some kind of beer festival on there tonight, so get on your bike mate and get over there


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

zed_kid said:


> theres some kind of beer festival on there tonight, so get on your bike mate and get over there


already on it... 

dinner in the hotel then out to see what dubai does on a fri night...


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

ACertainRomance said:


> already on it...
> 
> dinner in the hotel then out to see what dubai does on a fri night...


how did you get on at HopFest? we went at 3pm friday and left about 8.30 to go to the Stables on SZR when we walked out the queue was estimated at over an hour, 1 in 1 out!


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> how did you get on at HopFest? we went at 3pm friday and left about 8.30 to go to the Stables on SZR when we walked out the queue was estimated at over an hour, 1 in 1 out!


it took around 20mins of queueing to get in, go there just before 8... time passed quickly as got talking to some peeps in the queue..

night was alright, a bit odd being somewhere like that on my own but met some friendly enough people so enjoyed more than a few bevvies and spent the next day in bed...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

ACertainRomance said:


> spent the next day in bed...


Alone, I hope! 

:llama: << when did this happen?!


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Alone, I hope!
> 
> :llama: << when did this happen?!


ha ha, why would you hope that !?

Anyway... yes it was...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

ACertainRomance said:


> ha ha, why would you hope that !?
> 
> Anyway... yes it was...


Because it would be illegal/rude otherwise!


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Because it would be illegal/rude otherwise!


So are you suggesting this does not happen at all within the expat community...??


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

ACertainRomance said:


> So are you suggesting this does not happen at all within the expat community...??


Nope. Never.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

I cant work out if its a case of sarcasm, naivity or what...

Either way, not an issue for me, newly wed....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Well it would only be rude if Rohypnol was involved.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Well it would only be rude if Rohypnol was involved.


Classy


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Classy


----------

